# Lost Ship Mates



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Would appreciate any info on Capt Murray Greenwood , last work,with
"FenderCare" ship to ship transfer Bulk Oil,
Also Capt. Roger MacDonald previous working with OIL as superintendent. Fm ( Capt. Gerry Carmichael )


----------

